# Is this the cutest Christmas ad ever?



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 22, 2016)

I always zap through the ads on TV so I rarely see them. Are there any others that bear (pardon the pun) rewatching?


----------



## ossian (Nov 22, 2016)

Awww, that is nice. Much better than this year's John Lewis advert.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh that is me and hubby. I feel all warm inside Thank You!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2016)

Great video!!! Over 3.5 million views!! I shared it..


----------



## Carla (Nov 22, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 22, 2016)

The eyes on those bears are so expressive, aren't they? They look like a sweet older couple dealing with all the busyness of a big airport around the holidays. I love it.  :love_heart:

Ok, I found a couple more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2016)

I just put Buster the Boxer on favorites...I love that!
Here's one of the best


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2016)

I might add the video of the making of the above video. It took much planning and two or three humans behind each critter at the table. All were newly adopted shelter dogs and the owners volunteered them for the project. The bully with the glasses could be Callie's brother.


----------



## ossian (Nov 23, 2016)

The John Lewis ad is my least facourite. Anything that promotes those annoying trampolines in gardens is a 'no no' to me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 24, 2016)

Oy that it's not about the trampoline....it's cute furry critters having a blast.


----------



## ossian (Nov 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oy that it's not about the trampoline....it's cute furry critters having a blast.


Aye, and I'll wager that J Lewis, Esq., just happens to have stocked up on loads of trampolines large enough to house a substantial menagerie........ just in case there is a demand. 

I do like the critters. Those are very welcome.


----------

